# Just graduated college, and the abdominal pains are putting my life on hold!



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi!Like the title says, I have just graduated from college and are ready to move the hell out of my parent's house. I even have a cat waiting. Anyways, for that to happen, I have to get a job. Preferably in my field, but I need to get any ol' job now just to bank the money so I will have enough to move, get my cat's shots, etc.But these unbearable abdominal pains are back, and they aren't going away. I have discovered Imodium, thanks to member of this board *hug*, which helps with the pain - but it doesn't go away completely tho. I have resumes that need to be handed out, but I am usually in too much pain to do that, and on top of that, who the hell can work with this pain?? I try avoiding to eat the things on the list, but that is very hard living with my parents. For instance: mom got saussages instead of the chicken/turkey I always ask for. There is no more meat in the house. I want to cry. I am too weak to go out grocery shopping. I have no money to, which I need a job for.I am seeing my doctor on Friday and will ask him about more pain meds and possible specific foods I can eat. It is hard enough with the pain without feeling like I have to live off of pretzels and peanut butter toast. I don't even know if peanut butter is bad! The pain is always there now, it just gets WORSE if I eat something really bad. Which feels like basically everything.Is anyone else in a similar circumstance? What kinds of foods - and I mean specific foods - do you eat? I have discovered bean sprouts, but I can't live off of bean sprouts. And I also don't have a lot of money to go out and buy a bunch of stuff to make those special ibs recepies.Thanks!


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Same thing here, graduated frm college, but missied so many opportunities because of IBS.


----------



## 15744 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm still in college, but I know how it puts your life on hold. I'm planning on getting a job in Public Relations, which calls for traveling and long hours, but I can't even hold down a normal job right now with the pain. It truly is hell on earth.


----------

